# Hi an alle



## nelly22 (3 Apr. 2008)

*Ich wollte mich mal kurz vorstellen 
weil ich ja neu in der community bin

BIn 23 werde aber im juli 24
wohne in hannover bin türke und arbeite im marketing berreich bei kabel deutschland

und naja meine hobbys sind partyz machen music hören und einfach halt die sau rauslassen an den weekends 


lg*


----------



## Katzun (3 Apr. 2008)

na dann mal herzlich willkommen bei uns, hast ja schon ordentlich losgelegt:thumbup:

wünsche dir viel spaß bei uns und freu mich schon auf ein paar tükische celebs, kenn leider außer gülcan, nazan und azur keine

viele grüße aus berlin,

katzun


----------



## mjw (3 Apr. 2008)

Hi nelly22,
nun auch auf dem Weg "HERZLICH WILKOMMEN" - und Dank für deine Beiträge, das nenn ich ´nen guten Start ins neue Boardleben. Alles Gute und bei Fragen ....

Gruß mjw


----------



## Muli (4 Apr. 2008)

Hallo Nelly, danke dir für deinen schönen Einstand hier und ich freue mich dich an Board begrüssen zu dürfen!
Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß in unserer kleinen, feinen Celeb-Community!

Lieben Gruß, Muli


----------

